# Naloxone - anyone ever been able to get ahold of it.



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

There has only been one small study on Naloxone for dp, but the results seemed to be far greater than any other treatment. 14 patients - 3 had full recovery, and 7 more had at least 50% reduction in symptoms. Thats 10 of 14 with over 50% recovery. And patients showed increased response to medication after treatment. For any one who has dp, THAT IS A BIG DEAL!!!! I know this was a small study, but nobody is following up on it. Only one person on this sight reported taking a small dose of naloxone - his trip to reality was somewhat short lived - but i would give anything to know what reality feels like again. I have yet to try and be prescribed naloxone, but i doubt that i will have any luck. it is not dangerous and has no potential for abuse, but naloxone just isn't prescribed PERIOD. because it isn't standard - it's just used in emergency over doses... but what's the harm in trying it????? nothing! if i have to, i would go to a bigger city where they have programs to distribute it for drug users, but even that is given in small doses... i would buy it on the internet if i found a sight that didn't need a prescription, but apparently there is no demand for naloxone on international pharmacies.

PLEASE anyone who has had any luck getting naloxone or has an idea for the best way to get it let me know!!

I have copied a members awesome experience with just a small dose...

Re: NALTREXONE or NALOXONE for derealization? Expiriences.
by phaeton on Tue Mar 24, 2009 8:54 am
Naloxone ? trip to reality?

Today was the 1st session of trying to cope with my transient derealization. 
I started with 0,4mg of Naloxone i/m injection. In 20 min I felt a little bit sad, and paid attention on that the colors became more vivid and objects edges became more distinct. But I was not shure that was not a placebo reaction, so I decided to inject 1,6mg. In about 30 min I felt very relaxed, peaceful and lazy. I did not want to contact to anyone, so I decided to lay into bed for a while. I took one banana and went to my room. It was unusually tasty and fragrant. I was feeling rather comfortable. My attempts of introspection met inner feeling of like I was bored to death with that permanent selfanalisis. It was rather discomfortable for me to think of myself. I can compare this feeling with ideational (thinking) laziness. Sometimes it seemed to me that I don?t want to think at all. Than I detected a lot of unusually intensive spark-like wishes, that disappeared quickly after origination. But the most amazing for me was one distinct and intensive feeling. It was like that I realized my genuine potential to experience happiness. This feeling was originating from inside the depth of my soul. Topically this feeling localized somewhere in the ?inner core? of my chest. The depth of my chest seemed inconceivable. I have never guessed that such place exists. It was so pleasant and in the same time so natural! When I entered another room I found my perception to be objectively changed. The term that came to my mind to describe that was ?naturalness?. I did not find happening to be strange. Everything was familiar. But I'd expected something another. Now I realize that I?d experienced really a great thing. The experience was so much unusual or so much forgotten for me?

It a little bit reminded me of 45mg/d Mirtazapine or benzodiazepines. But these course me to experience demoralizing indifference. In the case of Naloxone there was relaxation and peace in my sole, and naturalness of my psychic condition.

Else I found funny to meet my personality! And I liked my character and my voice (it was so unusual to have a voice!). I found a person ? a new person in my body! 
(Before, when I was alone in the room, I understood ?there is no one here, including myself?) 
You know, I found that person to be grown up already, it was a feeling like when you don?t see your friend for 10 years and one day u meet him and realize he is grown up.

But I can not say that Naloxone1,6mg completely reduced my derealization and repersonalized me?

In 4 hours after injection there was no sense of reality again? (((((


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

I think thats was a post from our russian doctor. I was hoping he would update about his naltrexone and naloxone experiences.
There is also a pilot studie with naltrexone, and that gave promising results!


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

You can try the forums for addicts (alcohol/heroin). Perhaps they can deliver you the goods!


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i found a place in chicago that gives out 4mg of naloxone after a 30 training session... that's over 5 hrs away and i don't have much money for the trip... perhaps i could get ppl to go with me and i could get more... i suppose i could try a doctor first - though i think that might be a waste of time AND money...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

In a sense it makes sense that Naloxone would help. How long/how much Naloxone were the people on that fully recovered? Naloxone is an opiate blocker is that correct? If opiates cause a person to feel _numb_ then it would make sense that something that blocks the opiate receptors in the brain could help people feel the opposite of numb. But then what, shoot up Naloxone 10 times a day?


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

But depersonalization can be caused by getting high once... so i don't see why depersonalization can't be dramatically reduced from 4 mg of naloxone once. In the study, i believe it was the the three patients that had depersonalization for less than a year that recovered completely from one dose. perhaps the longer the dp, the more doses of naloxone would be needed - my theory is that you just need enough to rebalance your head to normal, or to give you a push in the right direction.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I like the way you think. I would love to give it a shot, or a few shots. That is very interesting that 3 people fully recovered after one use and that 7 more felt a 50% difference...out of 14. That's over 2/3rds of people with DP finding benefits from Naloxone, though only tested on 14 people. How did you find out about the study? It would be interesting to try but like you said I have no clue where I'd get a hold of it. Could try going to the hospital and saying you OD'd on heroin. :? Where do people get it from in the first place?


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i tried looking in all kinds of online pharmacies... i found some that din't require prescriptions, but none with naloxone... we may have to resort to overdose prevention programs - just pretend your have friends that ur worried about overdosing - i talked to sum1 from the chicago one and he said i need to take a 30-45 min training session and i would get a 4mg vile and 4 syringes - that's supposed to be 10 regular doses, but for our purposes it's one or two (i'm not going to risk low doses because I wanna make sure i feel reality again). it would be nice to drag another person with so i can get 8mg. Wikipedia says there is similar projects in san francisco and los angeles also - i don't know if that's close to you or not... Truthfully the shit is no more dangerous than sterile water, so in theory, a doctor shouldn't have a problem prescribing it. But that isn't protocol so u would have to be pretty convincing and have just the right doctor i guess


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to do more research on it. I live about 30-45 minutes from LA, if I were in Chicago I'd totally be down to give it a shot with you.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

For more information, please contact HHCLA at 213-744-0724 i believe they run a naloxone (narcan) program and i think the "concerned about friends" excuse is a more than adequate excuse. there may be other organizations too, but i found this one.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

When I get a chance to do some more research, I just may have to look into that. Thanks for the #. If I ever give it a go I'll make sure to let you know. Let me know if you try it also. "concerned about friends" hah....yea that's perfect.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i have been trained and i have 3.2 mg


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That was fast, have you used it?


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i can't decide how much to use or when to do it... i can get a refill if i say that i had to use it - but i think it would be wise to wait at least a few weeks b4 doing that - i wonder if i should find some depersonalization scale test b4 and after or something... i'm thinking i wanna go grocery shopping and get some really good food so that i might be able to really enjoy it! or maybe a good movie! it's possible that how i spend my time on naloxone could effect the longer term effects - i'm really hoping this works like it did for the russian doctor! He only had 1.6mg, i have twice that.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i can't decide how much to use or when to do it... i can get a refill if i say that i had to use it - but i think it would be wise to wait at least a few weeks b4 doing that - i wonder if i should find some depersonalization scale test for b4 and after or something... i'm thinking i wanna go grocery shopping and get some really good food so that i might be able to really enjoy it! or maybe a good movie! it's possible that how i spend my time on naloxone could effect the longer term effects - i'm really hoping this works like it did for the russian doctor! He only had 1.6mg, i have twice that.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I read that a general adult dose is between 2-4 mg and not to go over 10 mg, but that is for opiate overdose. Do you have yahoo chat or aim?


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this up and for the info. Very very interesting article. If anyone who has read this wants to check out the study that Deja_vu_256 is talking about go to http://jop.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/15/2/93 and click "Full Text (PDF)" over on the right for the full article.

edit** I can't get the full .pdf article anymore without paying, maybe you can only click it a certain number of times :?


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i took my 0.8 mg of naloxone (or narcan). A short while later i went for a short walk to the grocery story. i noticed that my sense of smell seemed to be a bit stronger; the smell of both flowers and car exhaust seemed far more noticeable than before. i bought chicken to eat that tasted especially good. after about forty-five mins to an hour had passed i decided to take 0.8 mg more naloxone. i tried to relax after that. i was really hoping for sumthing amazing but i was a bit stressed out. after awhile i was a bit worried my experience wasn't going to get any better. i got sick of waiting around and decided to go for a drive. i slowly began to notice that edges of the world around me began to seem much more defined. And all the the colors around me began to get brighter and brighter!!!! it had been over two hours at this point. Things around me seemed to have a much greater depth to them and i began to the world around me as more and more 3D!! My head was much less confused by the surroundings around me than usual. It has now been about 3hrs and 45mins. The more time that passes i seem to be slightly more and more calm and relaxed. There are still a lot of my symptoms that at still here, but i definitely have been pushed in the right direction! i will continue to see how it goes and will update later...


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah that sounds good!!Please update when you have more results!


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i also notice that it's easier for me to separated sounds (i often have difficulty hearing when their are multiple things going on at once). i think some of the effect may have faded a little, but I'm definitely still better than i was b4 i took it. i haven't experienced relief from all of my symptoms, but i think some of them may be layered. hopefully another dose of naloxone will give me another push in the right direction. i did not take as much as participants in the study did. Never the less, it was definitely worth the results so far. i wish naloxone was more easily available so that we could have more personal accounts of it's effects...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks for posting your results, and keep us updated. i will post my results when i get a hold of some.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Please continue to post more updates- i'm going to look into possible sources of Naloxone in the UK

Surfingisfun001 - please keep us updated, it would be great to hear of a regular forum contributors experience with Naloxone. No offence de ja vu 256.

As i said, i'm busy right now but in the immediate future i'm going to look into this drug and how to get it in the UK/Europe (i don't mind travelling). I remember reading about it in the Feeling Unreal book and it's on my list of things to try.

edit- i don't have the book to hand but there's another associated drug as i recall that doesn't have to be injected?


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you mean Naltrexone. Naltrexone is a full antagonist and will reverse an opioid overdose, but naltrexone is longer-acting than naloxone, making naloxone a better emergency antidote.(wiki)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't looked into Naltrexone, and don't know much about it, but I main as well research that one too. Does anyone have anything to say about Naltrexone?



= n said:


> Surfingisfun001 - please keep us updated


will do, and same for you if you end up trying it.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i found a study on naltrexone for dp. i'm not allowed to post links yet so i posted the study under research

In this study, at endpoint, there was an average of 30% reduction of symptoms as measured by three valid dissociation scales
NALOXONE IS NOT THE SAME DRUG AS NALTREXONE - they are similar and both opioid receptor antagonists - Naloxone (or Narcan) is much stronger but doesn't stay in your system long and is usually injected. Naltrexone can last longer much longer and can be taken as a pill. i've seen a few ppl on here talk about trying naltrexone at very small doses and little success. It should be noted that this in study participates used doses between 25?250 mg/day.

Both this study for naltrexone and the one for naloxone suggest that opioid receptor antagonists may help depersonalization. Perhaps further studies may show that specific doses for certain periods of time are the most beneficial (just hopeful speculation). Or perhaps certain medication in conjunction with opioid receptor antagonists would help too. God i wish there were more studies for this.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You did a self study. Phaeton did a self study. I'm going to do a self study at some point. The russians did a 14 person study. If it's successful it should keep growing. Many people are interested in trying this after you posted your experience along with phaeton's. To me it makes a lot of sense in how this would benefit people experiencing DPD, do you have any updates? Have you used it since your post on the experience with it?


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes, Naltrexone is the drug i was referring to. It seems it might be slightly easier to get hold of Naltrexone than Naloxone, i say this only because it's used to treat alcoholism as well as well a range of immune system related diseases (in the form of Low-dose Naltrexone). I would still like to get hold of Naloxone though. I'll investigate it once i've finished my academic work for this semester (a few weeks).

The results for both these drugs seem good ( i could use a 30% reduction!), and seeing as there don't appear to be many major adverse side effects in using these to treat DPD - as far as we know- they would seem to be good drugs to investigate further. Why aren't more people taking them?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

= n said:


> Yes, Naltrexone is the drug i was referring to. It seems it might be slightly easier to get hold of Naltrexone than Naloxone, i say this only because it's used to treat alcoholism as well as well a range of immune system related diseases (in the form of Low-dose Naltrexone). I would still like to get hold of Naloxone though. I'll investigate it once i've finished my academic work for this semester (a few weeks).
> 
> The results for both these drugs seem good ( i could use a 30% reduction!), and seeing as there don't appear to be many major adverse side effects in using these to treat DPD - as far as we know- they would seem to be good drugs to investigate further. Why aren't more people taking them?


Probably because Naloxone is usually only used in treatment with reversing an opiate overdose. I haven't studied up much about Naltrexone but have read a little. i would rather try Naloxone first.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

to update... i've had an increase in stress load this week which makes it more difficult to accurately assess my dp symptoms...

i will say that still seem to have an increased sense of contrast, that is, everything still seems more colorful. and it seems easier to see edges, and i find myself looking into the distance much more often than b4; scenery, sky, backgrounds, ect.... greater brightness was noticed by patients in the naloxone study, but it's not clear whether this dissipated with time or not. perhaps naloxone was just the catalyst to get me to start noticing and paying attention to such things...

some users on this site report annoyance from floaters (from things floating inside your eye). Most people who develop enough to create distortions in their sight learn to ignore them and even can stop seeing them altogether. it seems dp can make it next to impossible to ignore them. i have them and they prove to be EXTREMELY annoying. after taking naloxone, although they did not go away, they were much less annoying... until this past week - perhaps my increased stress set me back a little... and i have never noticed a change in my floaters annoyance until these past few weeks (since they became a problem, anyways)


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Any more information or updates would be appreciated...


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

not noticing too much now... it has been quite awhile now, i'm hoping to get ahold of more naloxone and i plan to take a higher dose next time... i intent to take a more complete record of symptoms b4, after and a few weeks after i take naloxone next time; symptoms of dp and dr are so vague and difficult to measure, i think the more i do to record symptoms the better... my taste and smell are back to being dull and boring - but i still feel like things are easier to see (but still lacking emotional significance) - i feel like edges are more defined still and moving objects and scenarios are easier to "comprehend" - but to be completely honest, I CAN"T REMEMBER how things looked b4... i definitely feel like the world has more contrast ect., but it just isn't sumthing i can pull from memory for comparison - i don't really know why - perhaps because how things look didn't really change, just how my mind processes it... or maybe i just have a REALLY bad memory - i honestly can't say in the mean time, most of my dp is still here - from the lack of emotion to not really feeling familiar with anything, anyone, anywhere, or myself... i will try to get more naloxone sumtime in the next few weeks - it would be really awesome if sumone else was able to get ahold of it to share their experience - from what i've read, there have been people with far more impressive results that i've experienced so far...


----------



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm shocked that more people on this forum aren't going out of their way to try Naloxone or Naltrexone. I'm reading these posts in complete fascination that I could feel 30% better or even fully recovered, and with no side effects or potential problems from taking them, why not go for it? I don't know about you people, but I'm at the point where I have to do something, I've been suffering with DP for 16 years, half my life. I have done the whole accepting thing, health, getting distracted, and every form of therapy possible for years and yes I can ignore it and learn to live life with what I got and feel better, but its just always there lingering in the background making me numb(yes like the movie), I can't cry, I can't feel emotion. I don't know, this sounds like a great possibility for healing, I think we should get a group of people together and do our own study. I'd be willing to fly or drive out of state to meet up and get a hold of Naloxone with someone else here and give it a try together. It doesn't seem to make anyone feel worse, why not give it a shot?  or two? Lets get a discussion going together about this, maybe pick a night where we can all meet in a chat room and talk about this more. This may be the breakthrough we all need. For me its the time. About two weeks ago I tried a form of dieting which gave me extremely vivid lucid dreams, some dreams were good dreams, some were bad, but all in all I felt more emotion in these dreams than I have felt in my waking life and these dreams stuck with me throughout the day, it felt amazing. Then last night I watched "Numb" for the first time, which for me just like many of you, was the movie of my life. Me and my girlfriend just kept turning our heads toward each other in total disbelief for how similar the movie was to my exact life. So lets just say there are 5,000 people on this website that suffer from dp, if 2/3rds got good results trying this in Russia, imagine what that would do for us here. The new topic at this website would be "Suffer from DP? Start Naloxone First, Then Come Back If You Need To". We could end the mystery that has plagued us and left us in the prison of our minds, the get out of jail card. The excitement and distraction of trying this possible treatment journey would seem worth it in itself. Well hit me up if it sounds like something you want to talk about.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Check your mailbox


----------



## lfbenz (May 23, 2009)

wait wait, naxolone is a receptor blocker? So if that worked what about aderahl? That completely blocks every receptor site, now that i think about, all i want to do on aderahl (havent taken it in a years) is bust ass and work hard. But that pill scares me, thats why i havent done it in so long. What about methadone, thats used to get people off oxycontin(a heroin)?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lfbenz said:


> wait wait, naxolone is a receptor blocker? So if that worked what about aderahl? That completely blocks every receptor site, now that i think about, all i want to do on aderahl (havent taken it in a years) is bust ass and work hard. But that pill scares me, thats why i havent done it in so long. What about methadone, thats used to get people off oxycontin(a heroin)?


Naloxone is an opioid blocker, yes. Adderall is an amphetamine based stimulant. Methadone is used to treat heroin/opioid addiction true, yet still is an opioid drug itself and acts on the opioid receptors. It's chemically different than heroin, morphine, etc. and lasts around 30 hours therefore prevents withdrawal from other opioids.


----------



## Who_Am_I (May 19, 2009)

This is real ish.

I have never heard of this drug, however if it's just a quick fix that last a few hours, it's not really a "cure", more like a benzo and you probably build up resistance?
Either way, does the study really say that if you dont use a drug like this you can't recover?
The "get your anxiety down and you'll recover" is no longer true?


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

It is not intended to be a quick fix. It just seems to have a lot of promise. No, you CANNOT build a resistance to this drug, but it is not entirely known why it effects dp - it is thought to have an indirect effect. i would never suggest to anyone that you need drugs to recover from dp, but i think that their is a lot of us that need a push in the right direction and don't know how to do it. not everyone responds to naloxone the same way, for "normal" people, it is not suppose to do ANYTHING (unless your high on drugs). i have tried naloxone with very notable yet limited effects... i intend to try a higher dose and perhaps try something for longer term; naltrexone. A less potent but much longer lasting opioid receptor antagonist.

Also, if anyone is interested, i talked to our russian who tried naloxone. A the moment he did not intent to keep trying naloxone because all of his effects went away within a few hours... Perhaps i might suggest he try naltrexone and report his experiences - he has had long-term dp - which makes me optimistic that he had such a extreme decrease of dp, even if only for a short while.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Deja_vu_256 said:


> i have been trained and i have 3.2 mg


What? How did you get trained?, where?, and how did you get it?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

There are clinics that administer Naloxone for free w/ a prescription after a training sesh, designed to prevent opiate overdoses. This is kind of new as to my knowledge and you will only find them in major cities. I'm not sure if they do this in the UK or elsewhere either.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Deja_vu_256 said:


> i also notice that it's easier for me to separated sounds (i often have difficulty hearing when their are multiple things going on at once). i think some of the effect may have faded a little, but I'm definitely still better than i was b4 i took it. i haven't experienced relief from all of my symptoms, but i think some of them may be layered. hopefully another dose of naloxone will give me another push in the right direction. i did not take as much as participants in the study did. Never the less, it was definitely worth the results so far. i wish naloxone was more easily available so that we could have more personal accounts of it's effects...


I have a friend who is always complaining about not being able to understand things if more than one person talks at once, he's gone to all sorts of doctors and they found nothing. I wonder if you could elaborate on this issue.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> Deja_vu_256 said:
> 
> 
> > i have been trained and i have 3.2 mg
> ...


The training is teaching you how to use a needle. The drug can reverse a heroin overdose in seconds so they give single shot doses of it for free to heroin addicts. You can get it for free by lying and saying you do heroin at a clinic.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Johnny you wrote something before about how the opioid system works and how the opioid receptors play a role with endorphins and such. Could you write what you know about the opioid system and how it works in this thread? I'm sure many people are hesitant to consider using naloxone. If a general explanation were given about why naloxone therapy may be beneficial to people experiencing DP there may be more people that take interest.


----------



## Who_Am_I (May 19, 2009)

Was "our russian guy" in the study?
Even if it just last a few hours (3-6 I guess he meant), isn't taking it twice practically being DPDR free? why the fuck would he not want that?


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

Johnny Dep said:


> I have a friend who is always complaining about not being able to understand things if more than one person talks at once, he's gone to all sorts of doctors and they found nothing. I wonder if you could elaborate on this issue.


i guess i can't say if this is directly related to my dp or not... it's hard to explain - like my brain tries to comprehend everything going on, but can't differentiate sounds from each other... so i get nothing - i often i find myself guessing from context (or nodding and smiling) because people dislike repeating themselves, and always do so in a very unenthusiastic way. It hasn't been bad lately.


----------



## glointhedark (May 30, 2009)

Deja_vu_256 said:


> Johnny Dep said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who is always complaining about not being able to understand things if more than one person talks at once, he's gone to all sorts of doctors and they found nothing. I wonder if you could elaborate on this issue.
> ...


I have the same experience here, when I am in a crowded place, I have to work very hard to make out what my friends are saying since all the conversations around me are at full volume. I even find myself eavesdropping to other people's conversations since I can't tune them out. :shock:


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Johnny you wrote something before about how the opioid system works and how the opioid receptors play a role with endorphins and such. Could you write what you know about the opioid system and how it works in this thread? I'm sure many people are hesitant to consider using naloxone. If a general explanation were given about why naloxone therapy may be beneficial to people experiencing DP there may be more people that take interest.


First off opiate blockers are very safe, safer than aspirin. Secondly there is growing evidence that some people who were traumatized during childhood end up living their whole lives with elevated endorphin levels and this effects their behavior. Endorphins, which are sort of like natural opiates produced by the body numb you to pain but they also have behavioral effects, make you feel like sitting there and doing nothing. There is growing interest in the psychological field in giving apathetic, traumatized people opiate blockers to block the endorphins. There is some evidence that this works, not just for DP but for things like PTSD. There is a lot of interest in using opiate blockers for other things too, like digestive problems and immune system problems. Its a growing field and there is more research on it every year. But there are also some people selling Low Dose Naloxone as some sort of miracle cure for every disease, I think thats a scam. Some people take LDN for every problem you can think off.

Don't buy into this idea that because endorphins may cause things like Runner's High that you will become depressed in you block them, its not like that.


----------



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

I wonder if this why I don't really feel that great after exercising? I usually do feel awesome during the first 3 days, which I am guessing is the dopamine boost, but after that I actually get more depressed, irritable, and anxious. I know that in some ways its helping physically, and there's the placebo effect that you're doing something, but that's about it for me anyway. Some people swear by exercise, I kind of always feel like crap after I work out. Is it because I already have so many endorphins going that I don't really need anymore?


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

yep, exercise doesn't do shit for me, i've tried to hard to keep it up, but i just get more and more tired each day i exercise until i have to give up.
I'm one of those people who gradually developed dp - years back when i wasn't so badly depersonalized i would get the so called endorphin rush with exercise, but only in the right social setting if i was in just the mood. They were always far and in between and never lasted long. i think the more depersonalized you are the more impossible it is to get that feeling.


----------



## glointhedark (May 30, 2009)

"One naloxone infusion was sufficient to entirely eliminate or considerably reduce all the symptoms of depersonalization in four patients who had a relatively recent depersonalization syndrome"

Does anyone know what they mean by entirely eliminate? Do they mean for the duration the drug was in the system of the patients or eliminate/reduce it completely.

I am very curious with rather people have tried getting naloxone prescribed for free.

Anybody have advise on approaching the clinic and what would I have to say?


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i believe the study meant entirely, but i also believe that their wasn't much follow up to make certain it didn't come back (two weeks i believe). But hell two weeks is cured as far as most of us are concerned.

You can't get it at a clinic and get it unless your overdosing on opiates, but their are sum organizations in larger cities that'll train you (30min) and give sum to you (for drug overdose prevention). you can do your own research on this or look earlier on this thread - or msg me if you'd like.

You might also be interested in naltrexone, a cousin of naloxone. it can be taken orally and you might even be able to get a prescription for it - there is info on that in the -naloxone research thread


----------



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

So herion would help DP?


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

hell no - heroin is an opiate - naloxone is an opiate receptor agonist - that means it blocks opiates - pretty much the opposite effect


----------



## Who_Am_I (May 19, 2009)

glointhedark said:


> "One naloxone infusion was sufficient to entirely eliminate or considerably reduce all the symptoms of depersonalization in four patients who had a relatively recent depersonalization syndrome"


Wait, does this mean they had only had DPDR a few days/weeks?
If so this doesn't help shit...

Also: how big dosage of naltrexone would you need to get the same effect as this got on naloxone


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

it just means that the people who had dp for the shortest period seemed to respond the fastest... and no - a few days wud be nowhere near long enough for them to be diagnosed or considered to have dp disorder.

i'm not sure - but in the naltrexone study they used 150 mg of naltrexone so clearly naltrexone is less potent per mg... but don't get fixed on dosage, bigger isn't always better. Benny had awesome results with just 4.5 mg of naltrexone nightly. when i get to try naltrexone i will try Low dose naltrexone b4 i wud try higher doses


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry deja-vu, I think it was benny who is getting really good results with his LDN at night and cymbalta.  I felt sick and slightly depressed. Next week im going to look up the details of that study and try to find out how they build up their dose of naltrexone.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

oh yeah... i got the two mixed up.. srry about that


----------

